# puppy shedding



## chiefsmom (Oct 24, 2004)

Does a maltese shed any puppy hair and grow an adult coat? Chief seems to be losing a lot of hair when I brush him. He is about 61/2 months old. I don't know if this is normal or if I am doing something wrong. I'd like his coat to grow out.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes they do shed their puppy coat...parker did thisuntil he was about 8months. it was a harder time for me b/c he would matt more. so i just had to brush him more often during this time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They do go through somewhat of a coat change, usually around 9 months. 

I have found that my dogs tend to do a good shed about twice a year during which I seem to get an awful lot of hair in the brush. 

Just be sure there are not a lot of stray broken hairs. Brushing technique can also pull out a lot of coat (been there, done that LOL).


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Do maltese shed the same way other dogs do? Or are they more like humans in that their hair comes out when brushed, but otherwise stays in place?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah...when you comb a maltese...it sheds SOOO little. 


GRUFFI SHEDS SOOOO MUCH!! there are times where im eating...and im like "there's gruffi hair in my food". it somehow gets into the air. and then im sleeping...and i'll get gruffi hair in my eyes, mouth....in my hair. my clothes is covered. the furniture is covered. 

i thought that it was just big dogs, but this lady said that she had a pomeranian and she has the same problems. i took for granted how little hair comes out of sprite and ellie. LOL


----------



## chiefsmom (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  He must be going through his coat change early. He seems to be ahead of schedule (compared to what I read) on a lot of things. He has had all his adult teeth for a few weeks now and he is only 6 months. Plus he is sorta big. He is almost 8 pnds. That's okay though. I specifically asked breeders for a bigger dog because I have a 5 yr old. I am pretty lucky, he has only had 2 small mats on the underside and I just snipped them off. Do you think he'll quit growing sooner also considering he is a little early with everything else?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 30 2005, 05:44 PM
> *i thought that it was just big dogs, but this lady said that she had a pomeranian and she has the same problems.  i took for granted how little hair comes out of sprite and ellie.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32409*


[/QUOTE]

yeah pomeranians shed a lot, there should be some other small breeds that shed, but i forget, hehe

malteses are great !









but sometimes i get jongee's hair in my mouth when im driving, her hair must be flying around in my car since jongee gets car rides often

also if im wearing black clothes i notice a lot of white hair stuck on it , but its usually when jongee has long hair, when she has short hair it seems like theres less hair flying around


----------

